# I got Pudge!!!! :D



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I just got him finally <3 <3

I was torn between him and a red/purple Halfmoon, but when I put them side by side, Pudge was the only one who flared. He's been following my finger around the cup as well as flaring it at xD

In the cup:









Swimming









Full fin mode









In his 1 gallon tank ATM









His half white face :3









This may sound dumb at the moment, but he's a half moon, right?
He's smaller than Buddha so I don't think he's fully grown so I'm not 100% sure. For when those fins go out, he's stunning!!!!

Also, I was so scared the white on his face was ich or something, but it's jsut his coloring xD


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

He's wonderful; congrats!! I like how there are white tips on his ventral fins


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks! 
And Same!
Buddha has one little tip, so it's cool Pudge has two ^^


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yay!! Sorry I was late, kinda busy. :3 He's so beautiful! Great find. Is he a Delta?


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Pudge is all kinds of adorable! Love his half white face 

There's no surefire way to tell if he's a halfmoon unless you make the little guy flare again and see if his tail spreads to the full 180 degrees.


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

awesome is he in his part of the tank yet


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks! 

And to be honest, he's not too much of a flarer xD He goes for 2 seconds ad then stops.

The picture I have above is basically what he looks like when he flares, so I assume he's a delta then :3

Also, he's a baby from what I can see... he's small xD

And no, I just got the 5 gallon today so that's getting fixed up now :3


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Pudge will be worth it in the longrun. He's beautiful.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks! 

I'm looking and noticed his anal fin is longer than his caudal. Will the caudal get longer?

And also, I'm confused on how to cycle the tank. Is it possible to just add water+decor+filter+conditioner and let it sit over night, and then add the fish tomorrow...?

I can't spend too mcuh time because I don't have the room for 3 tanks with water. Maybe one or two, but three is too much at the moment...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's a beautiful boy! Congrats!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

You have to let the tank run for 24 hours or more.
What company is your 5 gallon tank made by? My 5 gal was just set up yesterday i am going to add Rex tonight.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> thanks!
> 
> I'm looking and noticed his anal fin is longer than his caudal. Will the caudal get longer?
> 
> ...


It might get longer or stays like that. It's from those breeders out there just breeding without good stock. The offspring gets unbalanced fins and deformities in the outcome. :/ 

Cycling takes a month for 2 special bacteria to grow and eat nitrite and ammonia. You'll need to do 2 50%s per week. 1 just water and 1 gravel siphoning. It won't cycle over night.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You don't have to let it sit. There's no point in doing at except for making sure the filter and heater works.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

The tank is from Aqua Culture, and I got it from Walmart.

I only have one filter for it (it will be between the two dividers) so that will run as soon as everything is in :3


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

I have the same tank i got it on saturday and im adding Rex tonight. It is a really awesome tank!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

oooo awesome


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

:nicefish: Wow, absolutely amazing...congrats!


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

sooo cute!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks everyone <3


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Some new pictures! 

Buddha and Pudge (Buddha is in the back. He's almost TWICE Pudge's size!)










The tank









Pudge refusing to be seen









The "tank room"









You can see their size difference :3


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

very cute! just saw Pudge on tumblr too, reblogging it on my freshwaterfish blog!  Super gorgeous little guy. 

I have the same aqua culture 5 gallon for Reuban and Zeddie. I used two whisper 1-2 internal filters to evenly filter the tank (since where the tanks are, i had no room for the HOB filter) and my guys seem to love it! looks great


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

ahhh thanks! 

And I'm using only one whisper filter. Filters actually scare me, so just having one is a miracle for me xD
Some of the decor is still away for now, and will be put in later. Buddha has a log in his tank which will go on Pudge's side :3

But thanks!!!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

sweet ^-^ i put the HOB filter that came with that 5 gallon on the 29 for additional filtration, along with the 40i Whisper in there. it's handy.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I put both of the fish in the tank now, water parameters were perfect, and the filter isn't harsh at all for either of them, especially tiny little Pudge.

(keep in mind tat ni the pic, Buddha is 8 inches behind Pudge who is front of the tank.)










I still want to know what type of betta Pudge is xD

I'd say a metallic, but he has those white edges. Also, his tail is ruffled


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

Awesome I love the tank setup!! I am adding Rex right now!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks! 

And post a pic too!


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

Sure


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

Here is a pic of Rex in his own country (his new tank)


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I LOVE that set up!!!! D8


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow, he's reeally super pretty... i love his name... 'Pudge' lol.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Pudge is a beauty love his colors !!! So happy for you getting him, he is going to be very happy in his new home with lots of love to go around ! Love his name too !!!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

megacoolguy10 said:


> Here is a pic of Rex in his own country (his new tank)



Has that purple plant in the back damaged his fins? i got the same 3 plants, and was scared to put the purple one in...


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks I had to beg my parents for the tank but they got it for my birthday on the second. They got the tank but they wanted me to choose the decor I set everything up and im changingthe water and everything sigh I was able to do it in my one gal tank.

Its weird im really responsible for a 11 year old.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> Wow, he's reeally super pretty... i love his name... 'Pudge' lol.


Thanks! 
His name comes from Lilo and Stitch. Pudge is a fish she feeds in the beginning ^^
Pudge is also the name of my favorite corgi on tumblr :3



Perseusmom said:


> Pudge is a beauty love his colors !!! So happy for you getting him, he is going to be very happy in his new home with lots of love to go around ! Love his name too !!!


Thanks!!!


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

And no the purple plant has done just fine it has not damaged fins or anything.

I to was scared to put it in but I did and it is a vey nice addition to my tank.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

> His name comes from Lilo and Stitch. Pudge is a fish she feeds in the beginning ^^


OMG! thats awesome !!! i love that part... i love that movie its so cute/sad :3 i wonna watch it now!!


> And no the purple plant has done just fine it has not damaged fins or anything.
> 
> I to was scared to put it in but I did and it is a vey nice addition to my tank.


Okay, because i bought 2 of those little packages and have 2 plants i havent used yet lol... Thanks


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

First off let me say I love the name Pudge! Because I love Lilo and Stitch and I love when Lilo gets him a peanut butter and jelly sandwich! Then she say'd Pudge controls the weather hahah! Love it. He sure is beautiful!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks!!! 

It's sad now because I'm getting told that Pudge isn't an appropriate name for him, he needs something more "flowery" xD


----------

